# FREE Birds



## marty

l have 10 cross breed pigeon looking for new home,all colors they are cross with Flying flights and homers,you send box and paid for shipping or pick up.Save these birds from going to the market.


----------



## Rick07

Where are u located


----------



## grandlordarchon

*what kind of birds u have*

are they racing pigeons and what are u going to provide the box ?


----------



## gogo45

*yo yo what p*

no problem just ship them or send them to me i will take em i have about 8 coops contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Guest

sorry but that post is from 2004 I hope they are no longer in need bye now


----------



## Lovebirds

LokotaLoft said:


> sorry but that post is from 2004 I hope they are no longer in need bye now


This person keeps doing this. Terry told him, I told him.....I even sent a PM and said CHECK THE DATES............LOL


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I also left a message on his profile trying to tell him to check the dates. I don't think it's working very well


----------



## Tommy-Gunz

Where in n.y. Are u located? I also live in n.y. I am interested..



Thanks


----------



## Crazy Pete

Maybe some one should tell them the date is in the top left hand corner of the post.
Dave


----------



## italianbird101

Maybe some of these old posts should be deleted.


----------



## Tommy-Gunz

Exactly.... Take Post Down If Its That Old. People Like Myself Think Ur Stuff Is Still Available If The Post Is Still Running....

And Crazy Pete ...... You Don't Have To Be A Wisenhiemer.....but Thanks For The Heads Up.....


----------



## AZCorbin

Tommy-Gunz said:


> Exactly.... Take Post Down If Its That Old. People Like Myself Think Ur Stuff Is Still Available If The Post Is Still Running....
> 
> And Crazy Pete ...... You Don't Have To Be A Wisenhiemer.....but Thanks For The Heads Up.....


I think a lock would be good but would not take it down as it is part of forum history.
I think you may have found this by a google search? If you found it here you would have had to search through multiple pages. Either way no big deal just remember everything is dated!


----------



## orock

Looking for two fantails hens around harrisburg pa area.


----------



## Tommy-Gunz

No problem man thanks for the heads up............


----------



## jmspeightjtyson

Hey we just finish building our pigeon loft we will love to take them. They would be in good care.


----------



## Skyeking

jmspeightjtyson said:


> Hey we just finish building our pigeon loft we will love to take them. They would be in good care.


*This is a very old post, if you are looking to take in some birds please post in pigeons wanted forum. Also check the adoption forum for people wanting to find homes for their birds.*


----------

